# TiVo Premiere with lifetime and warranty



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVo Premiere with lifetime service, still under warranty. Comes with power, cat6 Ethernet cable, HDMI cable and remote.

Stock hard drive can be easily upgraded to 2TB.

$425. Depending on zip code, shipping is around $20 to $25. Free delivery in Denver area.

PM me or reply to this thread if you can't PM


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The Tivo has been sold.


----------

